
Inbox is the Trojan Horse for your personal AI - fwdbureau
http://solveforinteresting.com/inbox-is-the-trojan-horse-for-your-personal-ai/
======
zzalpha
The problem is Google doesn't have access to the vast majority of corporate
email out there. So while Inbox is enormoualy clever in my personal life, and
when dealing with anything work related that I forward to it (like travel
itineraries), its otherwise useless in a work setting where productivity
matters most.

As an aside, if this kind of thing is all the author thinks admin assistants
do, they clearly have never actually worked with one. And don't get me started
on his claim about replacing middle managers...

~~~
mnkmnk
My company and many others do use Google for Business. But Microsoft has the
upper hand here.

------
steaminghacker
I can't get into gmail anymore. Apparently, the correct login & password isn't
enough. anyone else have this? So, i've abandoned it altogether.

